# Newcomer Bobby and oldtimer RJ



## katdad (Jun 13, 2013)

You know that my girlfriend & I recently adopted "Bobby", a small, elegant grey shorthair. He was "snipped" a couple weeks ago and he's now settling into the new lifestyle of being a mostly indoor cat.

Here's Bobby (top) and my oldtimer (age 18) fuzzball "RJ", both taking a nap on the sofa. My gf had just put a nice clean duvet on the sofa and it didn't take long for the cats to establish their territory. "Sit somewhere else, you silly human!"


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

Cute as can be!! Glad all is going well at the fort! I remember you debating about adopting Bobby!!


----------



## katdad (Jun 13, 2013)

For some reason when I typed the numeral "eight" as part of RJ's age (eighteen) it got replaced by an idiotic smiley face. Grrr... I hate emoticons!


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

AWW, they are so cute.


----------



## katdad (Jun 13, 2013)

Anybody know how to prevent the system from taking a numeral eight and parenthesis "8)" and having it replaced by an idiotic smiley face? I hate emoticons! Grrr


----------



## Heather72754 (Nov 1, 2013)

Lol, I noticed it had done that. If you leave a space after the 8 before putting the other parenthesis then it won't change it. 

BTW, Bobby and RJ look so comfy napping on the bed!


----------



## katdad (Jun 13, 2013)

Thanks, Heather. I soooo hate emoticons. We've got this perfectly good language called "English" (or French or German or Italian) and regressing to pictograms like Neanderthals is annoying.

Okay... yes Bobby has found himself a good new home here, and he and RJ are getting along pretty well. RJ is by nature grumpy (some cats are just that way) but he's adjusted nicely to a new roommate. And Bobby doesn't pick on RJ either. So it's worked out very well.

My girlfriend and I also try to help things but not playing favorites and giving each cat plenty of attention and affection, so one cat won't feel left out. Cats as we all know have feelings and can be sad if ignored. They are such dear creatures!


----------



## Heather72754 (Nov 1, 2013)

Yes, it sounds like it's going well indeed. We certainly can't ask that our cats be 'best friends' with a new cat although it's nice when it happens. The most we can ask of them is that they are not mean and make the new one's life miserable. I'm really lucky that way too with the two new cats I've adopted in the last few months - my resident cat is also grumpy, in fact she has earned the nickname Grumpy Butt lol, but she is not mean. The two new ones give her a fairly wide berth as she's been known to hiss and swat at times early on when I got each cat, but they are not scared of her, just respectful of her space.


----------

